# How to get rid of RED SLIME ALGAE



## Man from Atlantis

hi all

im having a problem with red slime algae, my other types of algae are now under control, but the red slime still keeps coming back, i dont think tangs and crabs etc eat this.

what is the best way of reducing and getting rid of the red slime algae???

Thanks for taking the time to read this, i will be greatful on your response


----------



## beaslbob

Yep tangs and things don't touch the stuff.

Probably cyano bacteria. Tanks runs fine for months then all the sudden hear comes the red slime. all over the sand and rocks.

First I use macro algaes to consume the nutrients. Hopefully in some kind of refugium (even just a tank partition) that can have its own lighting.

Then I kill the lights on the display untill the cyano dies off.

Finally I adjust the lighting long enough the corals, corraline, and so on thrive but the cyano does not come back.


Just my .02


----------



## kris_leonardi

a very simple way to remove it is using a suppliment called chemiclean. I got it at my LFS for about 10$ I think. basically what it does is it lowers the oxygen level in the water(but no dangerously low for your fish or corals, just enough for the red slime algae to stop spreading) plus it does not effect Coraline algae.
then after 48 hours it should be all clear, and then you do a 15% water change. 
hope this helps!


----------



## mlgLunchbox

I had a red slime algae outbreak a few months ago. The two main things I did to get rid of it were to lower the temp a few degrees, as well as remove as much of it from the tank as I could with my gravel vac. My tank ran around 82 degrees when I first noticed the algae so I lowered it to around 78 degrees which helped a ton. The algae is pretty much all gone. I also stopped adding nutrients until the algae disappeared.


----------



## twwisted1

just buy a chemical called red slim remover made ultra life reef products great stuff


----------



## beaslbob

IMHO you should not use any chemicals to fight cyanobacteria. Most are antibiotics which kill more bacteria then the red slime.

Red slime will always die off without light. 

So you have an environment where with your existing lights you have red slime and no lights you have no red slime.


All you have to do is kill the lights then adjust the lights to where things are healthy but the red slime does not come back.


----------



## drhank

beaslbob said:


> IMHO you should not use any chemicals to fight cyanobacteria. Most are antibiotics which kill more bacteria then the red slime.
> 
> Red slime will always die off without light.
> 
> So you have an environment where with your existing lights you have red slime and no lights you have no red slime.
> 
> 
> All you have to do is kill the lights then adjust the lights to where things are healthy but the red slime does not come back.



I would recommend that you listen to Bob and avoid adding chemical additives to your tank. Another thing you need to do is increase the flow in your tank. A pair of sureflow modded maxijets works well in my 200 gal and should do the same in your tank.


----------



## GetITCdot

I agree with bob and the doc. Using chemicals will fix the issue short term, but what you really want to do is figure out a permanent solution to the issue, maybe a lighting and flow issue.


----------



## Sandsifter

I had that issue when I first got into a 30 gal salt water aquarium. Once I learned to control it, I moved on to a 50 gal and have not had an issues with red slime in over 18 months. The lessons I learned: 1) you need to do a 20 to 25 % water change at least once a month. 2) Test your tank on a regular basis. I test my tank every week. Make sure your phosphate is at 0 or no higher than .25. One great thing I found for this is a pad you cut to size for your filtration system, which helps nutralize the phosphate. This is usually a result from over feeding. 3) Don't over feed. 4) Make sure your have a resident who will clean the sand. I have a Diamond Watchman Goby who is key to the environment maintenance. 5) Try to eliminate any outdoor sunlight from hitting your tank. This will increase the photosynthesis. 6) Keep your temp at 76 to 78 deg max. 7) maintain your PH as close to 8.3 as possible.

Most IMPORTANT: MAKE SURE YOU USE A PROTEIN SKIMMER. IT WILL SUCK THE BAD STUFF OUT OF THE TANK AND HELP IMMENSELY. I use a Red Sea Prizm Delux that hangs off the back of the tank. It is well worth the investment.

I have only been doing this for 3 1/2 years, but I have learned from others on this forum, done research, and am more than willing to share my thoughts and finding.

Yes chem clean works for the short term, but it is not the over all cure.


----------



## Sandsifter

Oh yes one more thing that is important is watwer flow. The flow coming back into the tank is not necessarily sufficient, especially in a reef tank environment. I installed an additional flow head on the front of the tank, moving the water in the opposite direction of the water coming in from the filter. This way there is a constant circular motion of the water taking place.


----------



## Sebrina

Best and most effective way to remove most types marine algae is to starve it, don't keep adding all different kinds of chemicals to a tank eventually it will crash. A fresh water source and a bucket goes a long way. Remove any trace of nitrates, keep phosphate levels in check and kill the lights for a few days. Make sure your water comes from a good source tap water is not an acceptable source even with the best of water conditioners. Also as mentioned above protein skimmers are your friend.


----------



## Sandsifter

Dear man from Atlantis

So how are things working out for you. I am curious and hoping things are on the uptake *w3


----------

